# Energy mate manual



## FORCE2401 (Dec 29, 2018)

I'm getting ready to bring back an energy mate back to life for supplement heat in my garage.....does anyone have an original book or know where I can download one?stove is from approx 1980


----------



## FORCE2401 (Dec 30, 2018)

Anyone?


----------



## begreen (Dec 30, 2018)

Is this a furnace? If so there are some threads on it in the boiler room. 
https://www.hearth.com/talk/threads/wood-furnace-issues-energy-mate.133189/


----------



## bholler (Dec 30, 2018)

FORCE2401 said:


> I'm getting ready to bring back an energy mate back to life for supplement heat in my garage.....does anyone have an original book or know where I can download one?stove is from approx 1980


It is against code to install a solid fuel burning appliance in a garage.


----------

